# software won't install- HP D110



## mj3437 (Oct 31, 2009)

I gave my son an HP Photosmart D110 Series printer to take to college. I got a call from him that he is having trouble installing the software. He puts the CD in and it apparently starts the install but will never finish even after several hours. I told him to do a clean install after making sure that any partial install is removed. I also suggested defragging.
The serial #CN16AG322R
FPU CN731-64003
Computer is a Digital Storm laptop running Windows 7 
Processor Intel core i7-640M 2.8 ghz
Memory 4GB DDR3 at 1066Mhz
Video card NVIDIA GeForce GT 425M 1GB
This printer can be used wireless. 
Do you have any ideas why the software won't install?
Thanks
MJ


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Ask him to check the minimum Windows requirements as it may require a Windows Service Pack (SP1 for Windows 7) that isn't currently installed.

If that isn't the issue, tell hime to ensure that the printer is all connected up but turned off; _turn it on only when the driver installation prompts him to do so._

Another possibility is that the driver on the HP CD is not compatible with Microsoft's latest operating system. Download the Windows 7 driver package from here:
Software & Driver Downloads HP Photosmart e-All-in-One Printer - D110a - HP technical support (United Kingdom - English)


----------

